# La posta di Ultimo(un saluto a tutti voi)



## Sbriciolata (21 Aprile 2013)

Il forum è stato una valvola di sfogo, una maniera per parlarmi e farmi sbattere in faccia quello che a priori sapevo, è comunque vero che, ho imparato tanto, quel tanto unito a quello che volevo ribadire e instillare dentro in mio cervello che già sapeva, questo mix ha prodotto al momento e nel suo piccolo o grande che sia la persona che adesso esiste in me. Cambierò ancora ne sono certo e, ne sono felice nel bene e nel male.
Chi mi ha conosciuto fin dall'inizio ha letto il mio dolore,  mi ha letto e visto trasformare, per questi e per tutti gli altri a  seguire questo lettera ha quel senso e quella voglia di voler trasmettere la mia storia e le sue vicissitudini nel regno di un tradimento.


Ieri ricevo la notizia, notizia appresa da una visita che nulla aveva a che fare con quello che è la notizia e l'evento in questione. 
Arrivo con la macchina dopo che mia moglie mi telefona e dice, Clà ho finito mi vieni a prendere per piacere?
Entra in macchina sto per partire e mi dice aspetta Clà fermati un'attimo, mi posteggio la guardo e come spesso è accaduto nel passato dentro mi esplode qualcosa e dico, SEI INCINTA! sempre guardandomi negli occhi mi dice, si Clà sono incinta. 
La felicità mi entra dentro come un fulmine che con il suo lampo illumina e mi acceca lasciando tramortito. Dura un battito di ciglia tutto questo, perchè sapevo che lei dopo il nostro ultimo figlio non ne voleva altri. Mi mantengo neutro ( e già so che sbaglio facendolo) ma ( sto sorridendo ironicamente) desidero avere il giusto peso nella scelta e nella decisione di tenerlo oppure no.
Non ci vuole tanto per avere una risposta sua, basta guardarla in viso, basta sentirla parlare, lei, mia moglie, ha deciso, il bambino deve nascere. ( ora con il senno di poi ricordo il suo viso quando stavo per arrivare in macchina e lei era fuori ad aspettarmi e guardarmi, il sole può nascondersi davanti al viso di una madre. 
Abbiamo parlato, ho guardato la "foto" di mio figlio, di nostro figlio, posso dire che è bello? d'altronde da un papà così come poteva essere? si vabbè ok ok anche la mamma è bella, auahauahahaahahaaa ( scusate ma le battute devono essere ammesse perchè devo esternarmi per quello che sento, ed una persona felice può permettersi anche di scrivere cazzate a mio parere. 
Famiglia riunita. Ragazzi dobbiamo darvi una bella notizia, i ragazzi guardano ascoltano e farfugliano qualcosa, il grande dopo aver sentito che un fratello si sarebbe aggiunto alla famiglia è sbiancato in viso e momentaneamente si è quasi ammutolito, il piccolo era felice inizialmente, poi ha detto, minchia!!! ( non ha detto minchia ci mancherebbe  ..) ma i miei giocattoli diventeranno anche i suoi!!!! nooo!! 
La sera qualche lacrima gli è uscita e assieme a quelle la frase che dice, sono geloso........
Lo abbiamo rassicurato e questa mattina al suo risveglio ho avuto la conferma che la rassicurazione è servita ed è stata recepita nella maniera giusta, ma staremo sempre attenti a non enfatizzare o comunque a percepire un qualsiasi malumore da parte di entrambi i due gnoccoloni. 




Il tradimento e le sue conseguenze non esistono più.


Alcune frasi mi risuonano nel cervello:
-Clà dimmi la verità, quando ti ho detto che ero incinta cosa hai pensato, cosa è successo? La risposta è stata, assoluta felicità.


-Clà come posso non volere un bambino che già esiste ed è nato dall'amore. Non ho dato nessuna risposta, l'ho abbracciata, baciata e gli ho detto, Ti Amo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Aprile 2013)

Ultimo mi ha chiesto di chiudere ai commenti.


----------

